# "I'll Give You 5 Stars" Replacing "I'll Tip You"



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed this? Pax proudly say "I'll give you 5 stars" as they step out of the car but don't tip on app or with cash. These useless badges, widgets and stats are replacing cold hard cash from a customer wanting to "feel they give something back"? This need of altruism from a pax easily capped by something they think they're "giving us" when in fact, 5 stars is nothing more than thin air and imagination.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Tell them you'll take the 5 but they can keep the stars.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

They think we are employees and are making a ton of money. They don’t care that we make less than they pay.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm just amazed that all 5 of the "I'll tip you in app" people I had last night actually all tipped when I woke up a few minutes ago. Never happens!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm considering a tablet on the headrest showing "drivers can receive less than half of the riders fare on some rides, please remember to tip." Along with a scrolling sample of convincing fare breakdowns from Uber.

This would at minimun inlighten the riders of Ubers greed, start a conversation about that greed, and inevitably increase tips.


----------



## Capathy21 (Sep 8, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> I'm considering a tablet on the headrest showing "drivers can receive less than half of the riders fare on some rides, please remember to tip." Along with a scrolling sample of convincing fare breakdowns from Uber.
> 
> This would at minimun inlighten the riders of Ubers greed, start a conversation about that greed, and inevitably increase tips.


I thought about doing the same thing. A pax asked me to show her how to tip in the app. When I saw that she paid $14.60 for a ride that netted me $6.85, I immediately notified her that less than half of what she paid actually went to me. She was shocked and instead of tipping $2, she tipped $10 which made it a decent ride.

I will say, she was a very nice and understanding pax. Many of these entitled ******bags we drive around would just shrug it off go about their day without leaving a tip.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you realize that it's pretty much the entire professional industry that is doing away with any sort of monetary value or bonuses, in lieu of "kudos" or other non valuable junk? I worked for a place for a bit that, no kidding, gave single lego pieces of rewards for good work. Thankfully that came out just after I departed, but I would looked at a damn lego like, B1TCH Where's my damn bonus?!?!?!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

How about a sign stating “I make 40-50% of what you pay, Tip needed and appreciated”


----------

